# Make iCal appear on desktop



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys;
Just wondering if there is a way to make iCal appear transparently over the desktop so that I can see exactly what's coming up w/out having to open the program. I know you can do something similar with windows so i assume it's available for the OSX. 

- Adam


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Have you considered this iCal Widget?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmm that might do the trick. I'll give it a try for a while. The real reason i want it is because i'm the worst procrastinator in the world and i wanted to see it on the desktop so that it's always nagging me to get stuff done. Hahahah.



Thanks!
- Adam


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

adam.sn said:


> Hmm that might do the trick. I'll give it a try for a while. The real reason i want it is because i'm the worst procrastinator in the world and i wanted to see it on the desktop so that it's always nagging me to get stuff done. Hahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


set multiple reminders for appts/to dos. i usually set 2 before appts...1 longer before and 1 15 mins before. you can set more i believe


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Try this...

Home

It doesn't just throw your calendar up as the desktop but takes events and moves them dynamically in a window or backdrop as your day progresses.

Good luck.

PS. I haven't tried it, just searched it up for this thread.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

That second option might suit my needs as well. Dashboard is something I just never bother to go into as I seem to think that if I need to click an icon to open up and area its just as easy to open google to convert units or look up a currency exchange rate etc. I'd much rather have those on my desktop in plane view.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

iCalViewer is wonderful! Thank you so much for pointing us in this direction!

Cheers!

dg


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I use MenuCalendarClock iCal edition, which sits in the menubar (which means it isn't completely passive, I have to click up there to see what's coming up), but costs me no screen real estate.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> That second option might suit my needs as well. Dashboard is something I just never bother to go into as I seem to think that if I need to click an icon to open up and area its just as easy to open google to convert units or look up a currency exchange rate etc. I'd much rather have those on my desktop in plane view.


Oh yeah, I forgot about the Dashboard icon - I trashed that as soon as I installed Tiger. I use the key instead - much easier than clicking an icon.


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

I sync iCal to Gcal, which texts me on my phone to tell me when I have deadlines....


----------

